# Is the National Registry that hard ?



## Floresceja1993 (May 16, 2015)

Just finished my EMT class and now I'm just waiting to take my national registry and I was wondering if it's really that hard to pass on the first try ?


----------



## SeeNoMore (May 16, 2015)

I did not think so. Of course it's difficult to say how you will find the test. Did you do well in EMT Class? I had not taken a test like the NREMT before (stopping after a certain number of questions as opposed to just answering a set amount) and found that a little offputting. However, if you know the information then it should not be a barrier. I seem to remember scenario based questions being heavily represented but this was many years ago.


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 16, 2015)

I did well really well in the class I'm just afraid of the national registry because everyone says all the questions are nothing but scenario based questions and those can come off a bit tricky at times, is there certain areas of studying I should focus on I know trauma is going to be a main one there aswell as medical and safety but they throw some questions with terminology that I didn't hear or see in the book and that's where it gets confusing


----------



## SeeNoMore (May 16, 2015)

"NREMT computer based exams are constructed to ensure that each candidate receives a distribution of items from five categories: Airway/Oxygenation/Ventilation, Cardiology, Medical, Trauma, and Operations. Fifteen percent (15%) of the items in all categories cover pediatric emergency care, except Operations. The number of items from each category is determined by an examination test plan (also known as a blueprint) which has been approved by the NREMT Board of Directors."

I'm not sure what kinds of terminology you are referring to. Do you have any examples?

In any event, I think the trick with scenario based questions is to fall back on the education you just completed.  I imagine you have been drilled on some basic approaches to broad categories of calls. The Medical Call. The Trauma Call. A Cardiac Arrest. For the purposes of the test you know you are going to make sure the scene is safe, consider c spine precautions, ABC's etc. No matter how complicated or busy the scenario is , typically the answer choices will center around the next most appropriate action(s). If I gave you the most difficult scenario you could dream of for a respiratory patient and then asked what you did next , it would still be easy to answer if one of the answers was a) ensure the scene is safe and the rest were various possible medical interventions.

It also helps to weed out answers you know are incorrect and then consider the remaining possibilities.


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 16, 2015)

Do you recommend any good books or websites that can help me prepare?


----------



## SeeNoMore (May 17, 2015)

http://www.emt-national-training.co

That's what I used. I paid for one month prior to the test. I think generally lots of exam questions are helpful. I am sure there are others. Basically take lots of sample questions and review your errors


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 17, 2015)

Floresceja1993 said:


> Do you recommend any good books or websites that can help me prepare?



FISDAP.net was an awesome study tool for me for the NREMT, and I know others here like it as well. They provide practice tests that will give you a very detailed analysis of what you need to study up on (ie, it won't say "Work on pediatric assessment", it will say "Work on normal pediatric vital signs".


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 17, 2015)

Ok thank you guys I'm going to check these websites right now


----------



## Tk11 (May 17, 2015)

Grimes said:


> FISDAP.net was an awesome study tool for me for the NREMT, and I know others here like it as well. They provide practice tests that will give you a very detailed analysis of what you need to study up on (ie, it won't say "Work on pediatric assessment", it will say "Work on normal pediatric vital signs".


Thanks, I'm also going to be taking the NREMT soon, I just looked at that website. It sounds good. I'm going to use it as well.


----------



## TF Medic (May 17, 2015)

"Difficulty" is a personal thing and is hard to define. For some the test is easy, for others it takes them a number of tries. Variables include how good your program and instructor is, how well you've done to internalize the information, how well you take NR style tests, among others. 

The program I went through has a 98% first time pass rating on NREMT, but they have a 50ish% percent attrition rate throughout class. I knew if I finished class I would pass registry. All of my classmates passed on the first try.

The JB Learning and FISDAP study tests seem to be a very good study guides, and worth paying for. I'd say if you can average 80% on those tests you are more than ready for NR. I was scoring 75% to 90% on the study tests depending on the question mix and registry seemed pretty easy for me.


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 17, 2015)

My instructor is really smart he's been a supervisor for AMR for 25 years and instructor for 17 and he goes above and beyond the classroom techniques, but I been practicing the style of questions of the NR and they try to throw me off a bit some do but rarely but he recommended me this website called muddeninteractive.com it was 24 bucks and it's really good so far it points out areas of study I need but great over all and I also bought 2 extra books to practice from EMT National Training, one question I have how often should I study and how long each time I do ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2015)

Floresceja1993 said:


> My instructor is really smart he's been a supervisor for AMR for 25 years and instructor for 17 and he goes above and beyond the classroom techniques, but I been practicing the style of questions of the NR and they try to throw me off a bit some do but rarely but he recommended me this website called muddeninteractive.com it was 24 bucks and it's really good so far it points out areas of study I need but great over all and I also bought 2 extra books to practice from EMT National Training, one question I have how often should I study and how long each time I do ?


No one can tell you how often you should study and how long. Everyone is different in how they retain information. Some people need to study a lot while others do not need to study at all.


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 17, 2015)

True everyone else is different, I was wondering because you know how they say to study at least 3-4 hours each day prior to a test and I was wondering how much people that've taken the test and passed how long they studied each day prior


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2015)

Floresceja1993 said:


> True everyone else is different, I was wondering because you know how they say to study at least 3-4 hours each day prior to a test and I was wondering how much people that've taken the test and passed how long they studied each day prior


Once again the answer will vary greatly. I didn't study at all for NREMT for my EMT or medic and passed both on the first try. I had friends who studied 3-4 hours 5 days a week for several weeks who did not pass.


----------



## wtferick (May 20, 2015)

Did you end up taking?


----------



## Tigger (May 20, 2015)

Floresceja1993 said:


> True everyone else is different, I was wondering because you know how they say to study at least 3-4 hours each day prior to a test and I was wondering how much people that've taken the test and passed how long they studied each day prior


Who says that?

There is no time frame on how long it takes to master material. 

For me, I read the book and went to class. At the end of the class I spent a full day reviewing each of the chapters (one day total). I did well on the final, and then took the NR and state test and that was that. Your mileage may very.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 20, 2015)

I feel like I would have passed the NREMT if all I knew was Airway, Breathing, Circulation, and C-Spine everyone. If you passed your class somewhat recently the NR shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 23, 2015)

I have my test on Wednesday the 27th of this month and I'm a bit scared, but I am studying everyday I go through 1,000 flashcards and 2 websites that generate similar material to the national registry one is Mundeninteractive.com and the other is EMT-national-training.com they're good but I'm still a bit shaked because idk what to expect out the NR


----------



## COmedic17 (May 24, 2015)

I got my paramedic cert out of a Cracker Jack box.


----------



## EMT2015 (May 24, 2015)

The National is not hard if you remember a few things. 
1: Stay calm.  I know it may seem hard to do especially when you come to a question you might not be familiar with.  
2: Process of elimination. If you can narrow your choices down to 2 answers your chance of picking the right answer will be greater.  
3: TAKE YOUR TIME.  When it comes to picking an answer, take your time.  Take your time to narrow the answers down, take time to think about what makes sense and take time to make sure you pick the right one.  You might have meant to pick A but end up picking C.


----------



## Amelia (May 24, 2015)

Floresceja1993 said:


> I have my test on Wednesday the 27th of this month and I'm a bit scared, but I am studying everyday I go through 1,000 flashcards and 2 websites that generate similar material to the national registry one is Mundeninteractive.com and the other is EMT-national-training.com they're good but I'm still a bit shaked because idk what to expect out the NR



Hey, we're taking it the same day! Good luck on your exam!


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 24, 2015)

Really? Thank you good luck on yours, where are you taking it?


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 24, 2015)

Does a timer appear on the screen when taking the test ?


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 24, 2015)

Does a timer appear when taking the test?


----------



## EMT2015 (May 25, 2015)

Yes, there should be a timer on the screen when you take the test.  Best of luck!!


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 26, 2015)

i dont like that timer thing gets me even more nervous than what i already am.       thanks i have it tomorrow already


----------



## EMT2015 (May 26, 2015)

Don't think about the timer.  You'll do fine!


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 26, 2015)

is the test really hard ?


----------



## EMT2015 (May 26, 2015)

Only if you make it hard.  If you just follow everyones advice, you'll be fine


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 26, 2015)

i been studying good just shakened since idk what formatting of questions they use


----------



## EMT2015 (May 26, 2015)

Scenario based questions.


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 26, 2015)

those get tricky


----------



## EMT2015 (May 26, 2015)

They can, but slow it down.  What I found worked for me is if I took National the same way I took my tests in EMT school.


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 27, 2015)

It's too much risk to be in a hurry huh, that's how some guys in the class were they were going super fast and I just can't do that I like looking at the question analyzing what it's really asking for and eliminating answers and then picking out the answer


----------



## EMT2015 (May 27, 2015)

Perfect!!  If you do that, you'll be awesome!


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 27, 2015)

Ok then thank you very much for the advise


----------



## LaceyA (May 27, 2015)

I took my Friday and Came out of it pretty comfident, I did alot of practive tests and just read everything. I also do not have testing issues they dont phase me! Good Luck


----------



## JeffT (May 27, 2015)

harder... faster... deeper... (sorry had to)

Serious note - thanks for the suggestions in websites.  I'm gonna check them out. I've already looked at, and purchased some of the apps on google play.  Some of the freebie ones are awesome by themselves, but most of them focus on really simple questions...


----------



## Floresceja1993 (May 27, 2015)

LaceyA said:


> I took my Friday and Came out of it pretty comfident, I did alot of practive tests and just read everything. I also do not have testing issues they dont phase me! Good Luck


Thank you and well I studied really good for over a week and did test online in couple websites and now today is the day in a few hours


----------

